# November 2007 Tank of the Month: Jonathan Robert



## John N.

*November 2007 Tank of the Month*
*A Path Through the Jungle*
_by Jonathan Robert_​
*







*

*Introduction and Background*

Hello, my name is Jonathan Robert (Jojodu13). I'm a 25 years old and I work as a mechanic. I started in the hobby about 4 years ago, when I got my uncle's tank (96l) for free. Since I didn't know anything about the hobby then, I just kept some easy fish like Xiphophorus maculatus, Poecilia sphenops, etc...

Then I found a French internet forum (Forumaqua) and that's when I discovered planted tanks. From this site, I learn the aquascaping techniques used by many well known "professionals." Looking at all the beautiful pictures triggered something inside me and inspired me to buy a larger tank. 


*About the Tank*​
I then bought a 330l tank, the dimensions of which were chosen to have a large ground surface (50cm width), with an internal filter. Little by little, I managed to gather more specialized equipment like CO2 supply, a better lighting system, etc...

I now had what I needed to start my first planted tank. It was quite difficult in the beginning since I didn't know how to arrange plants. Colors and leaves mixes were not satisfying but I kept on trying and eventually managed to improve step by step.

*Tank Specifications*

*Tank Dimensions/Volume*: 120 cm(L) x 48 cm(w) x 52 cm(h) 
*Lighting:* 3 T8 biolux 120cm 36w + reflectors, 2 T8 aquarelle 10 000K, 120cm 36w + reflectors 1 h/day
*Filtration* *System:* 1 internal filtration with 1100 l/h pump and 1 external filter eheim 2236 600l/h 
*C02 supplementation:* Pressurized 2kg dennerle bottle + double manometer + electrovalve + bubble counter + modified tunze reactor inside the internal filter 2 bubles/sec.
*Substrate*: Red Sea 40w 24v heating cable pouzzolane (5cm), mesh, and Red Sea Florabase (7cm) 

*Tank Maintenance, Fertilizer System and Water Chemisty*

Water Change : 60l once a week - 100% R/O water + mineral salt dennerle
Plant Trimming : 1 to 2 times per weeks

Basic Fertilizer :DUPLAPLANT : 2 tablets per weeks
Daily Fertilizer : DUPLAPLANT24 : 3 drops per days 
KNO3 : 10 ppm every 3 days
KH2PO4 : 1 ppm every 2 days 
ECA ADA : 10 drops per days 
Plocher A, W, P + 5 sticks

PH 6.9
GH 7 ppm
KH 5 ppm
NO2 0 ppm
NO3 10 ppm
PO4 1 ppm
FE 0.1ppm
nh4 0 ppm
nh3 0 ppm










_Rotala rotundifolia_










_View of Hemianthus callitrichoides foreground_










_Puntius tetrazona_

*Aquascaping Technique*

In the beginning, this aquascape was meant to be well structured, with an open space in the center but, due to a lack of time and of trimming technique, the planned structure turned into a jungle. Since I happened to like this jungle, I decided to let this aquascape live its life freely with as few trimming as possible.
Plants were planted very densely and trimmed quite often (one or twice a week) so as to produce dense and bulky thickets. Most plants have been moved several times since they did not look as expected. Some would "weep" whereas they were meant to grow tall and straight and vice versa.

This layout has been set up a year ago but has been through a horrible start. All plants have suffered a 7-8 months long PO4 deficiency, which I could not guess. It has then been only 4 months since this tank found its correct balance, and all plants now can grow steadily. That was the greatest challenge to discover this deficiency, fix it, and make this layout very quickly for the CAPA French Aquascaping Contest. 










_9 Months after Initial Setup_










_Plant List_










_November 2007 Tank of the Month - "A Path Through the Jungle" _










_New Setup in progress_

*Final Thoughts*

I'm trying to create a new aquascape with wood hard scape, but the algae is very difficult and invading. The substrate must be "dead." In my next aquascape, I want to set out again at the beginning with a made home substrate. Until next time!


----------



## Questin

The tank looks great. I love the layering of those plants on the right and how big the groups have gotten for all the plants. Wonderful job.


----------



## bdement

I love this tank. I think I remember reading a thread about it a few weeks ago. I've never seen Tiger Barbs look so good!


----------



## Kookaburra

Contratulations John ^^
The 3rd member of www.paysages-aquatiques.com to have this honor, it's just amazing rayer:


----------



## JohnInFlorida

Beautiful tank! Lotta hard work went into this, I'm sure.

Keep Smilin'
John


----------



## Zippin

wow stunning... it really is... i hope one day to have a aquarium looking just like that..

Well done


----------



## jdmstop

Awesome!


----------

